# Halloween Funding How-to



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This isn't a prop how-to, but a how-to on how I add to my halloween budget. This in no way funds my whole haunt, but definitely helps out. 

First you need a container of some kind. A piggy bank, old jar, or can should work. Now throughout the day when making a purchase never spend loose change. If you buy something that is $1.01 and even though you have a penny hand the cashier 2 dollar bills. At the end of the day when you get home take your loose change and put it in your bank, jar, can whatever your using. Most people even on a tight budget can afford to give up their loose change. Now here's another important part of this system, once you put the change in your container it can only be used for halloween. Over a years time, with a little discipline you'd be surprised how much money you can save up from loose pocket change. 

Let's say you put 75 cents a day in the can. Over a years time that's $273.75. I'd be willing to bet that if you're reading this that with an extra $270 bucks in your pocket it would definitely help buy that new prop, supplies, tools, etc... for this years haunt. So do yourself a favor, start now and by this time next year you'll give yourself a little nest egg to kick start next years haunt.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I do this exact same thing with my Vegas fund.... and if practiced right, it really does save up a lot of money, quickly... I usually add "found" money as well - mail in rebate checks, the "I found it in the laundry, I get to keep it" jar, money gifts on birthdays, etc. I usually get around 500 to 600 dollars in a year that I am constantly trying to "find" money to put in it.

Its a great idea that works like a charm! (Just hide the jar from your spouse. Crap, my spouse is on the forum. I bet I'm busted now, haha)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I have done this for years, although not specifically as a Halloween fund. We keep an old wine bottle on the washstand in our bedroom and just drop loose change into it. We can easily deposit $80 - $100 over a year's time, and that's without even trying to generate spare change.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dixie said:


> I do this exact same thing with my Vegas fund.... and if practiced right, it really does save up a lot of money, quickly... I usually add "found" money as well - mail in rebate checks, the "I found it in the laundry, I get to keep it" jar, money gifts on birthdays, etc. I usually get around 500 to 600 dollars in a year that I am constantly trying to "find" money to put in it.
> 
> Its a great idea that works like a charm! (Just hide the jar from your spouse. Crap, my spouse is on the forum. I bet I'm busted now, haha)


Great point Dixie. I forgot about the found & laundry money. The rebate money is another great idea.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I do this too!
Comes in handy for last minute stuff for me.
.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Joker, Bank of America does this for me automatically as part of their Keep the Change program. So if I spend 14.06 at the Ramen shop for lunch and charge it to my BoA debit account, they automatically transfer 0.94 cents into my savings account.

It really is amazing how fast my savings grows from this.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a really good idea. I may just start doing that!


Terrormaster said:


> Joker, Bank of America does this for me automatically as part of their Keep the Change program.


Incidentally, my brother interned at Ideo, the product design/prototype company that was hired by BoA to develop this program


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

you can even use a plastic jar like an old peanut butter jar and crazy glue the lid on so that even if you're tempted before halloween, you still can't get at the coins unless you take a hack saw or something to it!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A long time ago I did it like SS did; epoxied the lid on a plastic bucket and put all change in it. Did it for about a year and a half; when I lost my job it kept me in beer and cigarettes for 6 months lol I know I shouldn't be proud of that...

I haven't smoked for 5 years and I'm trying to lose weight so I'm cutting back on beer; I should start doing this again for Halloween money


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I just got $75 from my jar of coins, which btw has no quarters. Bought two slices of cheesecake and then some 2 part urethane foam. Woot!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

mmmm cheeeeese cake!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, I too save this way...I use thw money to buy custom made art knives at the knife show in Atlanta


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> you can even use a plastic jar like an old peanut butter jar and crazy glue the lid on so that even if you're tempted before halloween, you still can't get at the coins unless you take a hack saw or something to it!


Great idea. I have a jar like that but everyone in my house seems to get in it. looks like I will be buying some super glue and some paint so they cant see inside of it and get tempted to get the hacksaw out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Bought two slices of cheesecake and then some 2 part urethane foam. Woot!


Hmmm, cheesecake with urethane foam on top....interesting....:googly:


----------

